# wmware diminuer la taille de la machine virtuelle



## yodark (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème assez important avec ma machine virtuelle windows XP. J'ai alloué 40 Go de disque à ma machine virtuelle. Cependant le dossier de ma machine pèse 62 Go J'ai l'impression que ce dossier n'arrête pas de grandir (aucune preuve mais le fait que je fais de plus en plus de place sur mon disque et que j'ai de moins en mois de place). De plus plus l'ordinateur est allumé longtemps sans reboot plus l'espace restant dispo diminue.

Question 1 la taille de 62Go est elle normale ? Comment faire pour modifier ?

Sinon j'ai essayé de diminuer le disque aloué a windows le problème c'est quand je vais dans les options on me dit impossible de redimensionner tant que la Machine virtuelle contient un snapshot. Pourtant quand je vais dans le menu snapshot je ne vois que "Etat actuel" que ne je peux pas supprimer...

Question 2 Comment faire pour supprimer ce snapshot ? ou comment diminuer l'espace disque ?


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
non ce n'est pas normal d'avoir 62go pour 40 prévus.

Quelques pistes d'investigation : 

As-tu coché bien l'option permettant de LIMITER à 40 go ?
As-tu maintenant désactivé les snapshots ?
As-tu défragmenté ton disque dur Windows dans ta machine virtuelle (oui je sais, on peut penser que cela n'a rien à voir, et pourtant ça marche) ? Dans le même ordre d'idée, exécuter sous Windows l'utilitaire de nettoyage disque, avant la défragmentation.
As-tu essayé l'option "Shrink" (je ne me souviens pas du terme en français) des VMware Tools ?


je n'ai pas accès à mon Mac aujourd'hui donc je ne pourrais pas te décrire dans le détail les manipulations à faire, tiens-nous au courant des premiers résultats.
Bon courage


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

> As-tu coché bien l'option permettant de LIMITER à 40 go ?


J'ai pas trouvé d'option permettant de "limiter" j'ai juste choisis 40 Go dans le slider 
J'ai mis faire des tranches de 2 Go mais pas tout les fichiers font 2 Go il y en a bc qui font moins



> As-tu maintenant désactivé les snapshots ?


Il y a un moyen spécifique pour désactiver les snaps ? dans le menu snapshot je n'ai pas vraiment d'autres choix que (prendre un snapshot ou restaurer)



> As-tu défragmenté ton disque dur Windows dans ta machine virtuelle (oui je sais, on peut penser que cela n'a rien à voir, et pourtant ça marche) ? Dans le même ordre d'idée, exécuter sous Windows l'utilitaire de nettoyage disque, avant la défragmentation.


La c'est la catastrophe j'ai fais une défragmentation (en plusieurs fois car pendant la defrag l'espace libre sur ma machine hote diminuait rapidement pendant le processus. envirion 100Mo de moins toutes les 10 secondes. Partiellement récupréré semble t'il après désactivation de la machine.

Mais la c'est le drame : ma machine virtuelle à encore grossie. Je n'ai maintenant plus d'espace dispo pour la lancer 

Que faire ?



As-tu essayé l'option "Shrink" (je ne me souviens pas du terme en français) des VMware Tools ?
J'avais trouver un truc comme ca sur le net mais l'option était descativée pour ma machine virtuelle je ne sais plus pourquoi et maintenant je ne peux plus vérifier...

HELP...


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

quelle est ta version de VMware ? 2 ou 3 ?

Est-ce que tu peux me lister les fichiers (nom / taille) présents dans le répertoire des VM ?


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

version 2


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

quand tu as crée ta machine virtuelle, as-tu repris une partition Bootcamp ou bien l'as-tu créée de toutes pièces ?


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

j'ai pris un template de machine virtuelle xp trouvé sur le net


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

marvel63 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux me lister les fichiers (nom / taille) présents dans le répertoire des VM ?



merci de répondre à cette question, ça m'aidera grandement. 

Et au fait : courage, on va s'en sortir


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

Oui alors j'ai

Windows XP professional-000001-s001.vmdk
Windows XP professional-000001-s002.vmdk
... jusqu'a
Windows XP professional-000001-s021.vmdk

taille : beacoup font 320 Ko mais les autres font entre 290 Mo et 100 Mo

Windows XP professional-000001.vmdk

Windows XP professional-000002-s001.vmdk
Windows XP professional-000002-s002.vmdk
... jusqu'a
Windows XP professional-000001-s021.vmdk

Windows XP professional-000002.vmdk

taille il y a de tout peu a 320Ko on a certains a 2Go dautre 438 Mo etc

Même chose jusqu'a

Windows XP professional-000006-s021.vmdk
Windows XP professional-000006.vmdk

+

Windows XP professional-s001.vmdk
Windows XP professional-s002.vmdk
... jusqu'a
Windows XP professional-s021.vmdk


Windows XP professional.nvram
Windows XP professionalvmdk
Windows XP professional.vmem (1Go)
Windows XP professional.vmsd
Windows XP professional.vmss
Windows XP professional.vmx

dossier Windows XP professional.mvx.lck

Windows XP professional.vmx~
Windows XP professional.vmxf


J'ai pas mis les taille pour les derniers fichiers car ils sont légers.
Les fichiers qui pèse le plus sont les s-00X ils ont des tailels très différentes


Voila


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

euh...c'est un peu le bordel, non ? 

Bon visiblement ta machine virtuelle contient plusieurs snapshots, ce sont eux qui prennent de la place.
Tu dois pouvoir les supprimer dans le menu de gestion des VM : je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'option de suppression n'apparait pas chez toi


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

c'est lesquels les snapshots ? Il fut en temps ou j'en avais mais je l'ai ai tous supprimés ! Le seul que je vois c'est etat actuel


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

ce sont tes fichiers Sxxx. Mais normalement ils devraient apparaitre dans le gestionnaire...

Ce qui m'intrigue c'est ton répertoire .lck (c'est bien un répertoire, hein ?) : il ne devrait pas exister si ta VM est inactive.

Avant de tenter des maneuvres osées, j'ai besoin d'une info : est-ce que les données contenues dans ta VM XP sont importantes ? en clair, est-ce que c'est génant si tu perds tout ?


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

euh...

certaines oui ! Je peux par contre faire un backup de ma VM ce que que j'ai essayé de faire sur mon time capsule. 
Seul problème si je le transfert en lan les 60 Go d'un coup ca me met 600 heures. Par contre j'ai tenté de transférer que les 0000001 (envirion 1 Go ) me prend une minute


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

tu n'as pas de disque dur externe ? ce sera plus rapide


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

J'en ai un mais il est formaté en NTFS et je n'arrive pas à écrire dessus depuis OS X.
Sinon je peux aller en acheter un demain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

J'ai essayé de transférer et supprimer tout les 000001-sX mais il râle quand je veux relancer la MV il me dit 0000001-s001.vmdk manquant


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

il faut impérativement qu'on arrive à démarrer la VM pour pouvoir avoir accès aux VMware tools.

Est-ce que tu peux faire un peu de ménage ailleurs sur OSX pour laisser un peu de place (tu m'as bien dit qu'elle ne se lançait plus ?).


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

Je peux tenter ! quel est le plan après ? Parce qu'un fois fait il faut faire vite la VM prends de plus en plus de place ! Le mieux serait de le faire demain ! Dès que j'aurais un autre disque dur !


----------



## marvel63 (10 Novembre 2009)

moi, je suis pas pressé 

En attendant demain, tu peux tenter deux choses :
- supprimer les .lck (enfin plutôt les déplacer ailleurs pour pouvoir les remettre après) et tenter d'accéder au menu de suppression des snapshot
- installer Fusion 3 en version d'évaluation, des fois que...


----------



## yodark (10 Novembre 2009)

Ok merci beaucoup ! C'est sympa !
Je reposte dès que j'ai du neuf !


----------



## yodark (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai transféré ma VM sur un disque externe ! J'ai pu l'exécuter directement de là sans compromettre l'espace de ma machine.

Voila j'ai ensuite installé VM ware fusion 3 ! J'ai eu la possibilité d'utiliser l'option netoyage du disque. Ça a permis de récupérer l'espace perdu. Ouf... Par contre j'ai cliqué pré allouer l'espace et je me suis rendu compte que 40 Go c'était trop et je peux augmenter mais pas diminuer.


----------



## marvel63 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bon déjà, je suis content que tu aies évité le pire.

Mais bon si en plus après tu fais n'importe quoi 

Il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de moyens de diminuer la taille allouée. Sorry.


----------

